# General > Technical Support >  laptop has crashed

## ashleigh123

my laptop is broken I think its crashed? just wondering if anyone knows who could fix it

----------


## dx100uk

what it [not ] doing how far does it get

----------


## ashleigh123

I can't log onto it, when I turn it on the screen goes black and lots of codes come up on the screen

----------


## dx100uk

make sure the boot device is set to HDD in the bios.where are you?dx

----------


## ashleigh123

I have no idea what that means, just looking for someone to fix it for me

----------


## dx100uk

where are you?dx

----------


## snow tiger

I'm confused if its a free quote how are you charging £5 to assess !!!

----------


## RecQuery

> I'm confused if its a free quote how are you charging £5 to access !!!!


I do kind of dislike the mercenary nature this forum has taken on.

----------


## C.P.T.S

It's quite legitimate. I’ve been in self employment business since November now. I'm highly practically skilled with no job. So I'm making a go of it. I've had to date 47 repairs with 100% delighted clients. So much so that several customers actually left their contact for me to pass to others so I can spread my reputation.  I’m running from home as a mobile business. This is why I charge very cheap prices. The assessment fee is for when I fully assess the unit. I will call you to let you know exactly what it needs for repair. My quote price for repair won’t change if already given. However it may need a part, during the phone call about the assessment you can decide if it’s worth repair.

----------


## cesare

most laptops you just need to press f8 or f10 to reinstall it to a working state..why pay people to do this for you?? at the most all you would need to do is borrow a windows 7 or 8 disk and follow on screen instructions...takes 30 mins to install windows...then do a windows update to update your drivers...lol job done

also not bragging or nothing..but between 1996 and 2013  3k plus pc's laptops xboxs ps3s fixed

----------


## Bobinovich

> most laptops you just need to press f8 or f10 to reinstall it to a working state..why pay people to do this for you?? at the most all you would need to do is borrow a windows 7 or 8 disk and follow on screen instructions...takes 30 mins to install windows...then do a windows update to update your drivers...lol job done


Which is all very well if the owner doesn't need their pictures, documents, music, etc. taken from the hard drive before it's wiped...I've had to recover data of a factory restored hard drive a number of times because the person restoring didn't understand that everything is lost when you do so!

----------


## C.P.T.S

Good man! Caithness needs as much good assistance as possible especially with technological demand. I myself have become highly skilled since my tinkering years in middle school. And nobody stops learning. After being at nearly daily repair work for myself and others since high school I figure its time I do it properly. I was also only describing my countable legitimate business repairs thus far. The reason I charge is for the following. I do the job confidently. I do the job properly first time. I finish all the niggly bits for the customer. And I make absolute sure that it’s running as perfectly as is possible for the device.  And I’m mobile for the customer. Advice is always free.  I’m just a confident repair specialist offering assistance should it be needed.

----------


## cesare

i have done this countless times..via 3rd party softwares...what im trying to get at...is if someone can set up a tablet...or even a high end phone...they can install windows and / or download the software required to recover said "Files" now days its point click done..

on another note...if it was linux/osx/ubuntu...i would be clueless...

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I'm lost just reading this thread let alone doing a do it yourself download fix jobby etc.

----------


## Torvaig

> I'm lost just reading this thread let alone doing a do it yourself download fix jobby etc.


 Kevin, I would think poor Ashleigh is lost as well going by the jargon and the insistence in asking where she is..... I just hope someone who has patience with novices can lend her a hand.  Otherwise Ashleigh, I suggest that you take your laptop to a registered company who will help you from the word go. Good luck!

----------


## Torvaig

> make sure the boot device is set to HDD in the bios.where are you?dx


Do you really think that a novice is going to understand what on earth you are on about? Have patience and assist the lady, not bamboozle her with technical detail. I have no doubt that you and some others know what you are on about but it certainly is not helping her.....

----------


## Torvaig

> i have done this countless times..via 3rd party softwares...what im trying to get at...is if someone can set up a tablet...or even a high end phone...they can install windows and / or download the software required to recover said "Files" now days its point click done..
> 
> on another note...if it was linux/osx/ubuntu...i would be clueless...


  Wow, now that make it all so clear to a novice; she should have no problems now....... ::

----------


## Torvaig

> most laptops you just need to press f8 or f10 to reinstall it to a working state..why pay people to do this for you?? at the most all you would need to do is borrow a windows 7 or 8 disk and follow on screen instructions...takes 30 mins to install windows...then do a windows update to update your drivers...lol job done
> 
> also not bragging or nothing..but between 1996 and 2013  3k plus pc's laptops xboxs ps3s fixed


 *So simple, can't think why she didn't think of it herself!*

----------


## Torvaig

Sorry Cesare and Dx but really; read what you have both written to a confessed novice and see if you still think your replies were suitable and helpful. I hope somebody gives her some genuine help soon....

----------


## lydia.bain

Hi, if you need someone to look at it and your from thurso I can do so, i might have an hour or 2 spare tomorrow but busy from then on, i aint going to charge either so you dont need to worry about that bit lol. thanks

----------


## cesare

> Sorry Cesare and Dx but really; read what you have both written to a confessed novice and see if you still think your replies were suitable and helpful. I hope somebody gives her some genuine help soon....


these are the most basic things to know when it comes to a pc....google contains all answers...it aint brain science nor is this a trolling thread...appology accepted

----------


## Torvaig

No apology given.......

----------


## Bobinovich

Given that the OP was back in March & that they eventually stated they just wanted someone to fix it, I would hope they've managed to do it by now.

Can I suggest anyone posting in Technical Support should expect a reply trying to offer support, and it is often difficult to know what level of competence the OP has as to where to pitch the level of support.  It is also highly dependent on receiving as much useful information from the OP as possible to assist with diagnosis - see the *sticky at the top of the Tech Support section* for guidelines.  If the query' Where is it' or 'Where are you' is asked it is generally to see if you're local to the techie ...this is to gauge whether they should offer to take on the job themselves, or pass you on to/recommend someone more local to you.

If you simply want to find someone to fix the problem you're probably easier posting in or searching the *Recommendations forum*, or look up the relevant section of the *Caithness Business Index*.

----------


## dx100uk

thanks bob

exactly why I said it

I was going out for a few days touring
if i'd been near
i'd have done it for nowt if passing

strange forum sometimes

dx

----------


## Torvaig

Note to self: check dates on original post and don't follow the crowd! Apology now given........ :Frown:

----------


## cesare

> Sorry Cesare and Dx


 ....


> No apology given.......


oh i must of imagined it....

----------


## Torvaig

> No apology given.......


*Note to self*: Keep your nose out of it: you are too old and know you have an atrocious memory to even think of keeping up with those younger than yourself. 

*Note to Cesare*: my brain tends to either run ahead of me or goes to sleep in the middle of something; the apology stands......sincerely!

----------

